# Lightroom coming to iOS



## Kcray85 (May 3, 2013)

Interesting article that I came across about Adobe working on lightroom for iOS http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/02/lightroom-ios-preview-video/


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 3, 2013)

Very interesting ... thanks for sharing. I like the part when he says (at 20.05) "if I touch some of these, the iPad will explode" ... I guess the future of iPad/tablets is increasing their processing power and if Adobe does come with LR for iPad/tables, I suppose the manufacturers will start producing some powerful iPads and tables ... all in all a very good thing for photography.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 3, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Very interesting ... thanks for sharing. I like the part when he says (at 20.05) "if I touch some of these, the iPad will explode" ... I guess the future of iPad/tablets is increasing their processing power and if Adobe does come with LR for iPad/tables, I suppose the manufacturers will start producing some powerful iPads and tables ... all in all a very good thing for photography.


 I haven't read the article and probably won't, but if they launch something for an ipad it needs to be re-worked. I wouldn't like to handle sliders and the controls on a touch screen. I like the Photoshop Express I have on my Android phone though, very lightweight, easy to handle and runs well on the phone. My children loves it, they're learning in a very fun way thanks to that.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 3, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting ... thanks for sharing. I like the part when he says (at 20.05) "if I touch some of these, the iPad will explode" ... I guess the future of iPad/tablets is increasing their processing power and if Adobe does come with LR for iPad/tables, I suppose the manufacturers will start producing some powerful iPads and tables ... all in all a very good thing for photography.
> ...


For the moment the current tablets, with their limited processing power, may not be the right platform for a full featured LR that's why I said "_I suppose the manufacturers will start producing some powerful iPads_" ... IMHO, I think we will see tablets getting more and more powerful, allowing us to do some awesome stuff for editing photos.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 3, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Yes, but ai am thinking of the user interface. With a touch screen they will need to reinvent the UI to make it work. Performance is never an issue, they always sort that out. Also local storage, 64GB in an ipad is what I produce a good mnth of shooting and I guess you pros out there produce that in day of shooting. I will never ever put my photos on icloud to work from there and let Apple have their way with them. I don't sell much, only to articles and some prints, to me it's more that I'm afraid to lose the rights to them or just having them disappear. It'll be interesting to see how they work this out.


----------



## petrosv (May 3, 2013)

The first thing that they must do on iPad is to put HDMI INPUT and then everything else.


----------



## psolberg (May 3, 2013)

I run full photoshop and LR on a surface pro already. Is it fast? well it is as fast as it is on a mac book air which is to say that it is better than nothing but certainly times and times faster than on the slow cpu of an ipad as the surface pro has a notebook cpu.

however even on a 10inch screen surface, there isn't enough room to do much. as such, having this on other tablets seems pointless unless they can connect to a mouse/keyboard/screen and augment their screen real state this way.

then there is the issue of precision. try using the PS tools with your fingers. not it isn't just that they are hard to select, which is something adobe could solve with larger dpi scaling, but your finger's precision in applying strokes is far worse than that of a mouse, not to mention your hand get in the way of 1/4 of the screen resulting in a strange experience.

so even with UI re-design, I question if I'd ever use PS and LR more than just occasional editing. If apple can put it's full OSX on an ipad somehow, the way Microsoft did and run all the laptop software, and allow for keyboard/mouse/monitor use, then they may have a winner. Otherwise I've been doing what they are promising for months (all my pro apps on tablets) and don't see why all the buzz is about.


----------



## docholliday (May 3, 2013)

I already run Lightroom on a tablet - a real tablet. With Win7, Core i7, 16GB RAM, 256GB SSD and Wacom screen interface with pen, I can work on 30mp images in seconds in LR, without any stalling. Even on the 12.1" screen, LR has to have the panels folded down quite often, but it is nice since i can flip up and use a full keyboard. The Wacom stylus with pressures makes editing precise and quick. The screen is also touch, but using fingers is pointless - the sliders are too small. Then again, making the sliders bigger would just waste more screen real estate and make the user have to scroll more, just to reach the same amount of functions. Look up the Fujitsu T731/T732, I use it for field shooting architecture and a lot of product work on site...and 8-10 hours of battery life with LR in full throttle on the i7.

These consumer "tablets" should remain in the realm of what they were designed for - daily lightweight companions for reading news, being "social", and general activities.


----------



## RGF (May 6, 2013)

Biggest problem I see with LR on an iPad is storage. Even at 128GB, that is only a few cards worth of shots. Until I readily copy from my card to an external HD, I don't think the iPad will be ready for LR.

Yes LR on the iPad can be used to show small catalogs (jpgs), but not handle a shoot.


----------

